# House of Hardy Marksman Supero Specimen 12" 110g NUR 314,95,-€



## raubfischjagd*de (30. April 2014)

*House of Hardy Marksman Supero Specimen

*
Während die Supero Avon Ruten eine wunderbar nachgiebige Aktion  bieten, ist die House of Hardy Marksman Supero Specimen eine stärkere  Rute.

Sie kommt mit mehr Rückgrat überall dort ins Spiel , wo mehr Kraft für größere Fische oder starke Strömung gefordert ist.
Für den einfachen Transport ist die Rute 3-teilig aufgebaut ohne jeglichen Kompromiss bei der Rutenaktion.
Diese Specimen Rute ist trotz ihrer Kraftreserve ( 2 lb Testkurve) überraschend leicht und handlich.
Sie eignet sich hervorragend zum Karpfenangeln in kleinem bis mittelgroßen Gewässer.
Auch beim Raubfischangeln mit Pose oder auf Grund macht die Rute eine hervorragende Figur.
Sie bietet viel Freude und intensiven Kontakt zum Fisch.
Traditionelles Design mit Korkgriff und Aluminiumhalter.




- Super High Modulus Carbonblanks in olivgrüner Färbung mit goldfarbenen Zierwicklungen
- 2 lb Testkurve
- Langlebige Fuji Black Alconite Ringe - für geflochtene Schnüre geeignet
- Hardy Total Anti-Lock Rutenaktion (Progressiv)
- Wurfgewicht bis 110g
- Anodisierter Aluminium Rollenhalter in ergonmischer Form
- Inklusive Stopper, Stoff-Futteral und Cordura Transportrohr
- Anodisierte Metall-Abschlusskappe mit "Castle&Fly" Logo




Länge: 12" / 3,66m
Wurfgewicht: bis 110g
Teile: 3
Rutengewicht: 232g
Aktion: progressiv​ 

*NUR 314,95,-€*




​


----------

